# Fishing recommendations for Weeks Bay



## payers

My family and I are coming down for a short vacation. My in-laws live near Weeks Bay, so I go by the ramp there are the bridge frequently. I am wondering if this is a good location to put in to fish for Specks and Reds. Does anyone have a recommendation on whether I should fish there or what I should fish for in the bay? Any (and all) advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Ed Mashburn

Payers- Try to contact Basstracker 66 on this website or on the Great Days Outdoors website. He fishes that area, and if there are fish there, he knows how to catch them. Good luck- hope you have a nice trip down- Ed Mashburn


----------



## payers

Thank you Ed. My daughter has expressed an interest in fishing with me (finally), and I would like to take her someplace she can catch a lot. Size really isn't the issue. I appreciate the reply. If you fish the bay, stop by the ramp. I will be be the big bearded guy with the glasses andsmile...


Tight Lines!

payers


----------



## GatorBait

Hi Payers,

I live in Fairhope and fish the inshore reefs in Mobile on the Eastern Shore quite regularly. If you are launching from Weeks BayI would definately hit Fish River Reef first of all places. If it were me Iwould be there when the sun rises! Popping corks with live shrimp or bounce something across the bottom like a grub. I would also try a little north up the shore near the Point Clear area at Zundel's Reef or Battles Warf Reef with the same fishing style. If you are looking to do a little boat riding i would definately hit the oil rigs at the lower end of the bay or Middle Bay Lighthouseusing slip corks in the deeper water. Maybe this link will help. Good Luck, Jason

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/inshore.cfm


----------



## BASSTRACKER66

payers:

Every thing ********* said is good info--i dont know how big your boat is or how old your daughter is--small children have tend to have a short attention span--but go to a reef if your boat is big enough--if not go to the mouth of Weeks Bay and catch a whiting of ground mullet with shrimp--cut the mullet or whiting into --Thumb Size Pieces--and fish on the bottom for whatever bites. She has a good chance of catching a Whiting-Ground Mullet-Red-Speck-Black Drum-Sail Cat or other fish. If the tide is moving it may br real good. If you fish one of the reefs--i would fish the same way to catch numbers of fish. BT66


----------



## Mainsailman

I dunno about anyone else, but I have never caught so many cats as I do in weeks bay. It is enough that I will prob not be going back.


----------



## stauty trout

I actually haven't been catching any cats in weeks as of late... what kind of bait are you using? It's actually been really good fishing the past few weeks... the reds and specks have been pushing up in there really well


----------



## Snook

Sailcats are only in there so thick right now because of all of the LY's. As soon as the majority of this bait moves on, so will the cats. I have great success around the docks for specks near the south end of Weeks near Big Mouth. Bull reds cruise the swift water in the pass and seldom pass up a mullet or croaker drifted through. There's usually consistent flounder action just inside and outside the pass on the adjacent flats as well.


----------



## Mainsailman

OK OK, I take it back lol. I will try it some more. My buddy does pretty well in there while I skunk out... It must be my hat.


----------

